# Bloodline



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi! im new to your forums. I recently bought a 8 week old blue nose pitbull. Well i was just wondering about his bloodline because the owner that i got him had his paper and it say's his bloodline is Benedict bloodline. Ive never heard of it? Do any of you know where i can research that bloodline?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm I didn't find much but it looks like a Bully line to me. 
If there aren't any papers on the dogs its impossible to know for sure. The most you can do is guess!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Is he registered with any any dog resgistry? The only way you will know for sure what his bloodlines would be is by ordeing a pedigree from the resgirty that your pup is currently resgistred with. Other than that like BBB said there is no way to tell for sure. Very cute pup BTW


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If it's this Benedicts, that's not a bully line.

Benedict's Pit Bulls | Specializing In Quality Bred American Pit Bull Terriers For Home & Sport

But papers don't tell you a dog's bloodline per se. They will tell you a list of ancestors, and it's up to you to decide what the bulk of those dogs represent. If you can scan the pedigree, somebody here might be able to interpret it for you, if it's from a reliable registry.


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## shawn (Sep 12, 2008)

*what is mine's*

i would like to know what you think this


----------



## shawn (Sep 12, 2008)

can anyone tell me what she is are what she looks like i done heard everything and i want to know if she can be registered


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Uh, well, she looks like a dog. She appears to be a Pit Bull, but she could be a mix as well. You'd have to ask her breeder if she can be registered. In order to do that, both parents would have to have registration papers.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> If it's this Benedicts, that's not a bully line.
> 
> Benedict's Pit Bulls | Specializing In Quality Bred American Pit Bull Terriers For Home & Sport
> 
> But papers don't tell you a dog's bloodline per se. They will tell you a list of ancestors, and it's up to you to decide what the bulk of those dogs represent. If you can scan the pedigree, somebody here might be able to interpret it for you, if it's from a reliable registry.


Is it me or do those dogs look off?
The head structure does not look correct and the front end on "Dozer" looks bully.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Love the markings on "Joker"


----------

